# nepdialect



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag weten wat deze uitdrukking betekent, want ik heb ze niet in woordenboeken gevonden.
Hier is een beetje context:

Ik vraag me trouwens af of er nog wel genoeg acteurs zijn om een serie als Thuis in het Standaardnederlands te brengen. Vroeger kon je niet aan de Studio Herman Teirlinck beginnen als je niet in staat was om een tekst in het Algemeen Nederlands op een natuurlijke manier te brengen. Intussen hebben ze die proef geschrapt, anders studeert niemand meer af. Maar er zijn nog tekens aan de wand. In de jaren zestig en zeventig deden onze Vlaamse chansonniers hun best. Artiesten als Zjef Vanuytsel, Jan De Wilde en Hugo Raspoet verzorgden hun taal, aan Wim De Craene kon je niet horen dat hij uit Aalst kwam. Nu heb je een fenomeen als Fixkes, dat in een nepdialect triomfen oogst. Want vergis je niet, die gasten zingen geen echt Stabroeks, dat is Verkavelingsstabroeks!
(Johan Taeldeman)

Groetjes en alvast bedankt
Carlos M.S.


----------



## jedna

Nepdialect is -in dit geval- bedoeld als slecht nagebootst dialect, door een band die het echte dialect dat in Stabroek wordt gesproken dus geen recht doet.
NB: Je schrijft: _Studio_ Herman Teirlink. Dat moet zijn: _Studie_


----------



## eno2

Nope. Studio. 

De tekst van Carlitos is hier te vinden: 

AN, verkavelingsvlaams en tussentaal | LVB.net

Ik wordt intriest van "Vroeger kon je niet aan de Studio Herman Teirlinck beginnen als je niet in staat was om een tekst in het Algemeen Nederlands op een natuurlijke manier te brengen. Intussen hebben ze die proef geschrapt, anders studeert niemand meer af."

Maar Bart Peeters ziet dat zo: 


> AN, verkavelingsvlaams en tussentaal | LVB.net
> *Bart Peeters:* In Amsterdam spreken ze steeds meer slang. "Kom es _hiero_! Hoeveel _euri_ moet dat kosten?" Turbotaal, ik vind dat fantastisch. We mogen vooral niet monogaam omspringen met taal. Dialect, tussentaal, Algemeen Nederlands, sms-taal... laat duizend registers bloeien. Er zijn vier mensensoorten die ik wantrouw. Fotomodellen, mensen met een propere auto, mensen met een verzorgd voortuintje en mensen die academisch spreken. (...)


----------



## jedna

Aha! Ik begreep dat het studie was, en wel de studie van (het werk van) de schrijver Herman Teirlinck, maar het blijkt dus nu ook iets als een radio/tv studio te zijn?


----------



## eno2

Yep. Overbekend in Vlaanderen.


----------



## CarlitosMS

eno2 said:


> Ik wordt intriest van "Vroeger kon je niet aan de Studio Herman Teirlinck beginnen als je niet in staat was om een tekst in het Algemeen Nederlands op een natuurlijke manier te brengen. Intussen hebben ze die proef geschrapt, anders studeert niemand meer af."



Intriest in welke zin?


----------



## eno2

Pfff

Is het niet intriest dat "woordkunstenaars" in spe standaardtaal niet  natuurlijk  moeten  kunnen brengen? Acaso no sea  deplorable que futuros artistas del idioma no deben dominar el idioma estándar?


----------



## CarlitosMS

eno2 said:


> Pfff
> 
> Is het niet intriest dat "woordkunstenaars" standaardtaal niet goed (zouden moeten)  kunnen brengen?



Ja, ik vind het jammer. Het Nederlands is een rijke taal en ze spelen graag met registers, niet alleen met het saaie en bekakte AN.


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Ja, ik vind het jammer. Het Nederlands is een rijke taal en ze spelen graag met registers, niet alleen met het saaie en bekakte AN.



Ik vind je repliek tweeslachtig.

Ik heb goed mijn buik vol van dat zogenaamde saaie en bekakte algemene  Nederlands. Dat is het helemaal niet. Geen enkel correct taalgebruik is dat. In geen enkele taal.

Goed ja, sommige high- society en elite kringetjes varianten misschien wel. Den Haags of zo (oei)


----------



## Red Arrow

De manier waarop men in Thuis praat, is zo'n beetje de Vlaamse equivalent van de manier waarop men in Gooische Vrouwen. Niet veel soeps.

Die tekst doet me denken aan Ketnet. In de jaren 90 begon de BRT/VRT met het inspreken van tekenfilms met Vlaamse stemacteurs. In het begin waren het slechts een paar programma's, maar dat werden er steeds meer. Ondertussen komen er nog maar een paar programma's die zijn ingesproken door onze Noorderburen.

In het begin kon je echt horen hoeveel moeite die stemacteurs moesten doen om te klinken als dieren of kinderen die AN praten. Totaal onnatuurlijk  "Gelukkig" vonden ze een stel Hollanders die in staat waren met een Vlaams accent te praten. (zoals Tony Neef) Die ellende is nu gelukkig voorbij. Oefening baart kunst.

Dat zouden ze bij Thuis ook eens moeten proberen, op een natuurlijke manier AN praten. Niet dat ik er dan plots wél in geïnteresseerd zou zijn.


----------



## eno2

Nepdialect is noodzakelijk. Vlaanderen is gezegend met honderd van elkaar onderscheidbare dialecten. Een serie kan zich niet aan één variant houden. 

Als non-TV kijker heb ik natuurlijk nergens last van. 

Iemand als Filip Kowlier was voor mij wel een openbaring (ik had eerst "veropenbaring· geschreven, maar dat schijnt een probleem te geven), epifanie in bekakt AN, helemaal alsof ik naar mijn vroegere Izegemse buren luister. Onmogelijk te transponeren naar AN zoiets. .


----------



## CarlitosMS

Laten we ter zake komen, wat bedoelde Johan Taeldeman met "nepdialect" toen hij over Fixkes sprak?


----------



## eno2

Dat is al afgehandeld.
Bij de eerste reactie.


----------



## Red Arrow

CarlitosMS said:


> Laten we ter zake komen, wat bedoelde Johan Taeldeman met "nepdialect" toen hij over Fixkes sprak?


Dat de Fixkes niet in hun eigen dialect zingen, want dat kunnen ze misschien niet, of misschien dachten ze dat niet iedereen het zou verstaan.
In het AN zingen ze ook niet, want dat klinkt waarschijnlijk te afstandelijk voor hen (of te kinderachtig), dus dan maar half dialect, half AN.


----------



## Chimel

CarlitosMS said:


> Laten we ter zake komen, wat bedoelde Johan Taeldeman met "nepdialect" toen hij over Fixkes sprak?


Een meer algemeen antwoord: het predicatief "nep" betekent "vervalst, onecht". Je kunt bv nepchocolade hebben en nog veel andere slechte imitaties.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Een meer algemeen antwoord: het predicatief "nep" betekent "vervalst, onecht". Je kunt bv nepchocolade hebben en nog veel andere slechte imitaties.



Nep is ook ZNW



> *de nep*
> zelfst.naamw. (m.)
> Uitspraak:  [nɛp]
> 
> *iets dat is nagemaakt met de bedoeling echt te lijken*
> _Dit is geen Rolex, maar nep._ -
> Nep - Vertaling Nederlands-Duits



Ersatz (ook een NL woord) en Surrogaat is wel namaak, maar met de bedoeling iets (schaars of ontbrekends) te vervangen, meer dan met de bedoeling echt te lijken.

Namaak is ook breder dan nep. Hyperoniem. 

Een kopie die wordt voorgesteld als het origineel. 

namaak
Een imitatie; typisch van een mindere kwaliteit.


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens de Van Dale is 'nep' inderdaad ook een zelfstandig naamwoord ('de nep'), maar voor de meeste mensen is het gewoon een bijvoeglijk naamwoord.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Volgens de Van Dale is 'nep' inderdaad ook een zelfstandig naamwoord ('de nep'), maar voor de meeste mensen is het gewoon een bijvoeglijk naamwoord.



Ah Ok. Mij lijkt nep  heel gewoon om te zeggen. Klinkt het misschien als iets waar  een Belg typisch Nederlands woordgebruik zal in ontwaren ?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ah Ok. Mij lijkt nep  heel gewoon om te zeggen. Klinkt het misschien als iets waar  een Belg typisch Nederlands woordgebruik zal in ontwaren ?


In de zin 'Dat is nep!' is _nep_ een bijvoeglijk naamwoord. Idem voor 'Dat is straf!' en 'Dat is gigantisch!'.

Ik heb wel al mensen het werkwoord 'neppen' horen gebruiken, maar ik heb het nog nooit als zelfstandig naamwoord gehoord. ('de nep')


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens WikiWoordenboek komt 'de nep' van het Jiddisch...


> _De *nep* daarvan is toch overduidelijk!_


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> In de zin 'Dat is nep!' is _nep_ een bijvoeglijk naamwoord. Idem voor 'Dat is straf!' en 'Dat is gigantisch!'.


"Dat is onzin". Is onzin ook adjectief?
(Nep of) De nep is  een bedreiging voor merkproducten.    
Het neppe horloge. Ja dat is adjectief

Ik stootte op de nep en ik geloof het.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb ook nog nooit van "Er zit veel nep tussen" (zonder s) gehoord, maar dat zal wel aan mij liggen.

Hoe dan ook, als je 'Dat is bedrog/namaak' bedoelt, dan is nep inderdaad een zelfstandig naamwoord. Als je 'Dat is niet echt/nagemaakt' bedoelt, dan is het een bijvoeglijk naamwoord.

Het maakt eigenlijk niet veel uit.


----------



## eno2

Nee


----------



## bibibiben

_Nep_ is begonnen als zelfstandig naamwoord, niet als bijvoeglijk naamwoord. Daarom werd _nep_ in eerste instantie alleen maar in samenstellingen gebruikt: nepdokter, nepbont, nepfiguur... En ook: dat is nep = dat is namaak. De nieuwste edities van Van Dale hebben _nep_ inmiddels wel als bijvoeglijk naamwoord opgenomen, maar voor aardig wat sprekers voelt dat lang niet altijd vertrouwd. Die zeggen bijvoorbeeld liever _nepwimpers_ dan _neppe wimpers_.


----------



## eno2

Thx. Ik voelde dat komen met mijn ellenbogen. En dat zonder een Van Dale te bezitten.


----------

